

Ask HN: JVM templating engines? Looking for JSP alternatives - paulitex

For the first time, I'm building a JVM-based web app. I'm looking for a good replacement for JSPs. I've used Rails and Django extensively and like both their templating engines quite a bit - probably because of this experience jsp makes me want to gag a bit.<p>I've look briefly at Velocity but the perlish '$' syntax puts me off - though I could probably get over that.<p>Notably it only has to play friendly with java - Groovy, Clojure, Scala, are all viable options. I'm also considering using JRuby and just sticking with the erb I know.<p>Thanks.
======
floodfx
GXP is decent. (<http://code.google.com/p/gxp/>)

You could also try GWT (<http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/>). Obviously more
than just a templating engine but very cool.

------
dsickles
Check out Lift. It's a Scala based web framework.

<http://liftweb.net> [http://steve.vinoski.net/pdf/IC-
A_Chat_Application_in_Lift.p...](http://steve.vinoski.net/pdf/IC-
A_Chat_Application_in_Lift.pdf)

------
va_coder
I'm a huge fan of Grails/Groovy. In general I prefer Ruby, but if you're in an
environment with existing Java code and Java infrastructure, Groovy can be a
great fit.

